# Steven Seagal knife?



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2003)

Tactical Knives (Nov. 2003), the same issue as the one that has the ten top instructors, has an article on Ken Onion's Steven Seagal knife. See:
http://www.bkcg.co.uk/products/manu/kershaw/ks1680.html

It says that Mr. Seagal is a "gun nut" who also likes knives.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 27, 2003)

I think Kershaw is just riding on his name...at least that's what it looks like.:shrug:


----------



## M F (Aug 28, 2003)

> I think Kershaw is just riding on his name


I agree, to a point.  Kershaw has been producing Ken Onion designs for quite some time, and they sell very well.  I have handled almost all of the kershaw/Onion knives, and all are good sellers for good reason.  Good materials, good workmanship, reasonable prices.  And last but not least, Ken Onion designs knives that are very ergonomic.  They feel nice in your hand.  I believe this design is modeled after a custom knife that Onion made personally for Steven Seagal.  That said, I am sure the Seagal name is there for that added punch.


----------



## OULobo (Aug 28, 2003)

I definitly think they are riding the name, but I don't see why. Segal is not on top of the film or martial arts worlds right now and isn't known as much of a knife fighter or knife instructor. I don't really see the draw, especially in a tactical mag. I like Kershaw stuff for affordability and utility (and I like the leverage assist wigit they put on some models), but they don't rank high on my tactical scale. I handled some Onion stuff and I liked them. I think it would've been easier to push it to tactical guys by using just his name, but I guess adding an film star's name to list can always help draw in the weird stuff collectors.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Aug 28, 2003)

The whole point in releasing a signature knife of that type is to gain sales through the association with the name.  They'd admit that, I am sure, if anyone asked them.  Seagal has plenty of fans despite falling from favor with the decline of his movies -- I imagine they figured his name would indeed help sell knives.  I don't see a problem with that.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 31, 2003)

it looks cool just wonder if it is like steven's movie life Good and works alot at first that does not work much and bad after a while with the knife.

I like OLD School Segal What happen to the 210 person was  he eatten by the segal now lol?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 2, 2003)

From Roger Ebert's review of Half Past Dead:



> Seagal's great contribution to the movie is to look very serious, even menacing, in closeups carefully framed to hide his double chin. I do not object to the fact that he's put on weight. Look who's talking. I object to the fact that he thinks he can conceal it from us with knee-length coats and tricky camera angles. I would rather see a movie about a pudgy karate fighter than a movie about a guy you never get a good look at.


----------



## Kroy (Sep 25, 2003)

Regardless, it's still a good looking knife.


----------

